# (2) Free Prof. Nick Cerio videos



## dianhsuhe (Jun 1, 2005)

I just found a couple of tapes from 1990 if anyone would like them.

1.  Nick Cerio's Kata Series vol.#1 (Blocking forms 1,2 &3)
2.  Nick Cerio's Kenpo Hands vol.#2

I would ask that the prospective individual cover the shipping (maybe 3-4 bucks?)

Let me know if anyone wants 'em

James


----------



## Matt (Jun 1, 2005)

dianhsuhe said:
			
		

> I just found a couple of tapes from 1990 if anyone would like them.
> 
> 1.  Nick Cerio's Kata Series vol.#1 (Blocking forms 1,2 &3)
> 2.  Nick Cerio's Kenpo Hands vol.#2
> ...




I'd be delighted to pay shipping - I'v been thinking of picking those up. 

Let me know. 

Thanks, 
Matt


----------

